# Company not accepting my resignation



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

HI,

I am working in a private company in dubai, i have completed 1.5 years in this company and due to some problems at home i need to go to india. i have given resignation to my company but they are not accepting it nor giving me leave. I know i might be banned for 6 months but thats fine for me. i need to go to india as soon as possible. 
Kindly help me with a possible solution and also will there be any other problem apart from 6 months ban??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
First question - do you have your passport in your possession?
If yes - at least you are able to travel.
If no - you need it back - as companies are not allowed to keep them (altgough many do!).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.

No i dont have my passport in hand its with the company.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jamescher said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No i dont have my passport in hand its with the company.


Point out to them that to hold it is against the law...
if you do not get it back, report it to MOL.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you have an evidence of giving the agreed notice period to the company? Yes, you will have a ban which can be lifted at the later stage by prospective employer if you wish to return. In any case, it is not acceptable by law for an employer to not accept your resignation and hold your passport.

You can contact ministry of labour with your case. They will surely support you.

All the best.


----------



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

Ya in my offer letter its mentioned 1 month notice period. i am ready for that also then too he is not letting.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jamescher said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ya in my offer letter its mentioned 1 month notice period. i am ready for that also then too he is not letting.


he cannot 'not let you'

report it directly to the Ministry of Labour. Do it today.
Report also that they are holding your passport.


Have all your paperwork

offer letter
contract
your resignation letter

good luck


----------



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

One more doubt my contract is a limited contract will that be an issue ??


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

call MOL and ask them?

here's the Labour Law.
Read it, and see if your answer is here.
UAE LAbour Law

I still suggest you call MOL and ask them the procedure for your particular circumstances.

heree's their website.
you'll find all the contacts you need there
MOL website


----------

